# The first through dovetail joint by AKEDA



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

The first through dovetail joint by AKEDA

Long time no post.
This posting is some kind of my hesitation.
Because it is what I already saw a Micheal san's good one.
But...there are a good and also a bad in a same time.... that is the way of this world...

So... I will post.
This is the first through dovetail joint by AKEDA.
I think it is a big surprise for me to make this joint easily.
This is the one after only two pins of trial cut.

I do not know this way is a one which is based on our traditional way.
And also I was taught it is out of a western traditional way.
But my points are... efore making joint...
1)I want to put it like the 2nd. image.
2)I do not want to show davetail openly like as 3rd.image.
I think these are cleared.
But as a result, I must reconcider top-and-buttom joint way of front board.

I am glad if you can give me advices about through dovetail joint and also AKEDA.


And... it will be a Christmas season ... so... sales are often ?
I want to know a fixed base router which I can set an accurate depth.
Now, I use PC890 motor with Fixed base for 690.
But if I want use it on table, I take it off from a base, and attache a small part like a ladder, and set it to base for 890 setted table-plate.
If I want to use it with base for 690... it might be some kind of troublesome...
So... I want to buy the 2nd. different one... or PC892 with fixed base.
Which is better, do you think ?
I also glad if I can have advices on them.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The dovetail in picture #3 Is what it should look like. If you want the look of picture #2 with a square looking joint than I would do a boxjoint not a dovetail. For a dovetail like picture #3 usually there is a half pin top & bottom. That would center your joint. That's if I understood your question correctly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome "home" Benny, it has been a while although I have seen you log in on the odd occasion. I can't answer your questions but I can tell you in all honesty that your work has improved beyond all recognition, I'm sure that you realise that. I'm sure that members with more dovetail experience than me will jump in and offer advice. I haven't made dovetails for eight or nine years, not since I found box joints were so much easier to make but I do realise that in Japan there are traditions, and I think that router jigs for making dovetails are probably frowned upon, hand made ones being the recommended way. Don't be a stranger Benny.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

James san
Thank you for your advice.
"here is a half pin top & bottom" is a traditional way, isn't it.
If you make joint like this, do you set this board front ?

Well... buying router is for making dovetail joint.
So... I want to show it openly... but another I do not want to show it openly...
A contradiction...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Benny welcome back. I was looking at that akeda model. Thanks you put me one step closer to getting one myself.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Harry san
Thank you for your encouragement anytime.
As you said, good hand made is excellent like images.
But it takes a long time of training for making that kind of joint, I have heard.
Even now, I can not use plane well...

Good jig make you think of my work improved...
But there is few jig in our country... so under and under developing country...
Or... NO developing is in ourcountry...this may be right.
It is our problem.


box joint is easier than dovetail joint as you said...
so I would like to set it side...
As I wrote before...


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are beautiful Benny.....


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Those are very nice Benny san. Having good equipment does help. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Glenmore san
On everythung, I think, during a time for planing, it must be fun and also pain.
These of yours is bigger than mine.
Because, you have many real experiences on jig, I think it is bigger advantage than cyber experiences which I can have.
The decisive factor of choosing AKEDA of mine is ... "A flying Pig".
However, I have nothing to be compared with, I like an AKEDA.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

romanf san
How do you do.
Thank you very much for your encouragement.

Dave san
Thank you very much for your encouragement.
Yes, I wood like to keep up a wood work.
But, except helps of good equipments, I can do nothing.
So... the router, the better....?


----------

